# cvs grabbing wrong version?



## Deleted member 2077 (Dec 2, 2008)

This is my sup file:



> *default tag=*RELENG_6*
> *default host=cvsup9.us.FreeBSD.org
> *default prefix=/usr
> *default base=/var/db
> ...



here is how I run it:


```
csup -g -L 2 /root/cvs/src.supfile
```


this has worked for... well, since 6.0 was released.  It's always downloaded the lasted production/release quality source files.

I download and rebuilt a week or two ago and to my suprise was running this!



> fire2# uname -a
> FreeBSD fire2 6.4*-PRERELEASE* FreeBSD 6.4*-PRERELEASE* #38: Thu Nov 20 01:59:55 CST 2008     root@fire2:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FIRE  i386




oh noes!  how did that happen?  I just want production releases, not pre-releases!


----------



## Andrius (Dec 2, 2008)

If you want production releases, then get RELENG_6_4. If you really want -STABLE, then you got what you wanted, the name was changed because 6.4 release was coming.

More reading: http://bsdtips.utcorp.net/mediawiki/index.php/Stable


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 2, 2008)

feralape said:
			
		

> I just want production releases, not pre-releases!



csup did what you told it to do.

Note FreeBSD 6.4 was officially released just a few days ago, so if you csup with the same way as you did before, now you will get FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Dec 2, 2008)

bsddaemon said:
			
		

> csup did what you told it to do.
> 
> Note FreeBSD 6.4 was officially released just a few days ago, so if you csup with the same way as you did before, now you will get FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE



ok... how do I tell it to only get official stable releases from 6_xxx branch?


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 2, 2008)

As mentioned above, change the tag from RELENG_6 to RELENG_6_4 and that will follow the 6.4 series.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Dec 2, 2008)

cajunman4life said:
			
		

> As mentioned above, change the tag from RELENG_6 to RELENG_6_4 and that will follow the 6.4 series.



How do I follow the entire stable/release 6_* branch?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Dec 2, 2008)

By changing RELENG_6_$x to RELENG_6_$x+1 on each release. There's no other way.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2008)

bsddaemon said:
			
		

> csup did what you told it to do.
> 
> Note FreeBSD 6.4 was officially released just a few days ago, so if you csup with the same way as you did before, now you will get FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE



No, you will get 6.4-STABLE


----------

